# Champion Toilet Leak



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

Homeowner furnished Champion toilet from Lowes. Bolts holding tank down leaked ruined ceiling.

Plumber swares it was tight. Bolt is steel and washers are very soft. Anyone else heard of isues with these toilets?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive installed dozens of Champion toilets and never had a problem.

How long was it leaking to ruined ceiling ?
Seems like the owner would have been standing in water if it leaked that bad.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> How long was it leaking to ruined ceiling ?
> Seems like the owner would have been standing in water if it leaked that bad.



You can turn sheetrock into mush overnight if it's a strong enough leak.

I see plenty of tank bolts leaking because they just weren't tightened enough. That happens sometimes when their only tool is a pair of channel locks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AndrewTheScot said:


> Homeowner furnished Champion toilet from Lowes. Bolts holding tank down leaked ruined ceiling.
> 
> Plumber swares it was tight. Bolt is steel and washers are very soft. Anyone else heard of isues with these toilets?


 





I know this is after the fact, but if the plumber double-nuts the tank bolts, the leak won't happen. Also, on tank re-builds, I put a dab of 100% silicone under the black washer, then install the tank bolt in the tank, snugging it down tight with the 1st nut under the tank. Then install the tank on the bowl with the 2nd nut holding the tank to the bowl.

When the tank is installed with double-nuts, even if the customer leans back while on the W/C, it shouldn't leak from the tank-to-bowl connection.


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually the Champion comes with a tool to use, no pliers involved. I went over last night and thightened them all up (we installed three). They were all not as tight as I like. Checked them all before I left and they needed more tightening.

These are crappy steel tank bolts that are used on the Lowes and HD models. Instructions are very clear to only thighten till they are snug which my tech did.

I think the rubber is too soft and it slid out from under the bolt head but I am turning it in to the insurance company today. Just thought I would see if anyone else had issues with this toilet.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

AndrewTheScot said:


> Actually the Champion comes with a tool to use, no pliers involved. I went over last night and thightened them all up (we installed three). They were all not as tight as I like. Checked them all before I left and they needed more tightening.


Ahh, didn't know that, I never install American Standard. Toto, Western or Kohler.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the Champions, but the assembly process (tank to bowl/seat) seems unnecessarily complicated, so I seldom recommend them.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I installed many of them. I run water on the gasket first and make sure the tank sets perfectly. I also don't recommend them anymore.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Another reason why American standard SUcKS!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've installed over 30 in the past year, no issues.


And I never look at instructions.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've installed over 30 in the past year, no issues.
> 
> 
> And I never look at instructions.


do you put the wax on the flang or toilet ?:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Only ever installed a few of the Champions. The one-piece ones seemed good but all had trouble with the flush tower mechanism.
For the two piece WC's I always see if a magnet will stick to the tank bolts. If it does then I tape a nickle to it so that it's worth something and then toss the bolts in my truck ('cause now they're worth something) and use all brass or stainless close-coupled bolt set. (When I clean my truck out at the end of every week I get my nickle back and deep six the POS tank bolts.) 
But the few Champion tank and bowl combinations I've ever done all had brass bolts and nuts w/ stainless washers. The rubber washers were similar to the old style Am Std that you could guage the tightness just by watching how much they squished when tightened. The "tool" was OK and pretty much necessary but did the job and haven't had any callbacks other than somehow the flush mechanism got fouled up. (Usually the little plastic piece that looks like an elephant man version of a clock part was dislodged or broken).
I haven't recommended the Champions for quite a while now. I usually go with Toto or Gerber. My supplier knows better than to even suggest a Pro-Flo! AT least Am Std has a trained monkey on staff for quality control!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I stopped buying them back when they were Champion 1's....:laughing:
I had 2 out of 2 leak at the back of the bowl where they smear that patch on the back of the trapway....

That's all the convincing I needed....:laughing:

Haven't looked back....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> do you put the wax on the flang or toilet ?:laughing:


I was teaching my 19 yo cousin how to change a wax seal at my aunts house when he looked at the seal and saw the words "this side to China" and promptly placed it on the flange horn up.

I still laugh about that to this day...

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Having just looked at Indie's poll on supply lines I had to come back here and say tis is one toilet that you don't want a hard piped supply line installed on...

As bad as these tanks rock it would be a guaranteed leak....


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

U666A said:


> The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


This makes me chuckle. Sorry Mississippiplum, but it is funny.


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

American Standard must be watching this board because I recieved a call from one of their sales person, nice fellow. He offered to send me parts, no offerof funds to help pay for drywall.

I stll say the bolt gaskets are too soft because I tightened the ones that leaked up and checked before I left and they needed more turns.

TOTO is still my favorite


----------

